

Sprint Review Meetings - ezxs
http://www.mikebz.com/2013/08/sprint-review-meetings.html

======
jmulder
In normal Scrum terms this is what they call a retrospective, right? A sprint
review is one where you present the resulting potentially shippable product to
stakeholders.

